

Adam Carolla Interviews OK GO (audio) - pchristensen
http://www.adamcarolla.com/ACPBlog/2010/03/31/adam-and-ok-go/

======
pchristensen
Direct link to mp3:
[http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/nyc.podcast.play.it/...](http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/nyc.podcast.play.it/media/d0/d0/d0/dU/dI/d8/dY/UI8Y_3.MP3)

Really great interview about work, creativity, success, the music industry,
etc. Very informative, with several funny parts.

Some interesting points:

\- two of the guys have known each other since they were 11

\- before the treadmill video, they had a video on iFilm that got 400K views -
that's how they got the idea to do internet video

\- record labels are useful because they give you the time, freedom and $$ to
do stuff like buy 8 treadmills and spend three weeks choreographing a music
video

\- the internet stuff doesn't make enough money for their label so they need
to find corporate sponsors. Different set of problems

